# Hey daren!!!



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey Daren....YOU out there somewhere...ere....ere...ere..???....??? Just letting you know we miss you:thumbsup::thumbsup::laughing::yes::yes:. Show us some of that BEAUTIFUL wood!!! You've got us addicted to sawing the UGLY STUFF:laughing::laughing:...don't stay in the shadows...just blast us with some pics!!!

You helped me get started and directed in cutting and drying. ALL you've done for me and others has been very appreciated ESPECIALLY with the DH kiln plans.

Hey everyone....post here a note of thanks to Daren and his helpfulness with the milling and drying. If it weren't for him and several others whom spent countless hours of dedication to this section and site it wouldn't have been unique and interesting. Again THANKS Daren!!!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Daren for the help with my DH kiln. Works PERFECTTTTTTTTTTT :thumbsup::thumbsup: I also miss your ugly wood.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm here, just silently observing mostly...Hey glad I could lend a hand back when I was more active in public forums, I am still always available in private. 
Speaking of hands, here is mine in the ''handle tree'' that marks my secret crappie fishin' spot on the river...


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

That's why we don't see you around....it's hard to type and fish with one hand in the handle...LOL. Glad to see your doing fine and thanks again. 

P.S. The super kiln is still doing good....I haven't found a good DH to hold up since they changed to the higher pressure gas. they''ll make it about a year and start losing pressure....Frigidaire must of had a problem...they haven't recalled BUT on one web search I found where if made between some recent years they're replacing them. I'm still leary of the LG brand after the fire recall.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

*Thanks Daren!!*

Daren, Tim is right-Always been a wood hoarder/wood worker and this site fueled the fire so to speak. I bought a chainsaw mill and a 066 becasue of the pics you used to post ,lol. I soon realized the addiction was worse than I thought and bought a bandmill. Since then, built a 24 by 36 sawshed etc. and will be building the kiln this fall with the plans I got from you. I blame you, lol. Thanks for fueling the addiction, lol. Gene


----------

